
Show HN: An Interpreter for Extended Relational Algebra (Scheme Based) - scvalencia
https://github.com/scvalencia/Coddie
======
siddboots
Hey, this is awesome work! I would definitely consider using something like
this as a teaching tool. Surprisingly, there are very few implementations of a
simple-as-possible relational algebra DSL out there.

I've been working on something in a similar space, i.e. a command-line based
tool for manipulating relational data. Based on my experience, I highly
recommend that you look into the Blaze [1] and SQLAlchemy [2] ecosystems as a
means for covering out some of the items in that TODO list. In particular, you
could write a small module that would translate your query AST into blaze's
and immediately get the ability to target any RDBMS, CSV file, or Pandas
dataframe (and many other backends).

In fact, if I were you I would stop work on the query engine side of it and
directly target either Blaze or SQLAlchemy. This way you can focus your energy
on the fun stuff, which is designing the language!

[1]
[http://blaze.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html](http://blaze.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html)
[2] [http://www.sqlalchemy.org/](http://www.sqlalchemy.org/)

~~~
scvalencia
Thanks!, I'm glad you consider Coddie as a teaching tool. I'll look after
Blaze and SQLAlchemy to focus my energy on the language, which is the part I
enjoy the most.

Thank you very much!

